# Scott Named New ODNR Wildlife Management Administrator



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

01/04/10 Dave Scott, a 21-year veteran with the ODNR Division of Wildlife, has been named executive administrator for the departments wildlife management programs.

More...


----------

